# In Search Of Career Info



## Guest (Sep 13, 2004)

Hello Everyone... I am new to this site and I'm sure I will prbably find all the answers I am lookinf for, but figured I'd post a message anyway. I am currently in active duty with the United States Army and stationed in Iraq. I have approximately a year and 4 months left in active duty and have begun my search into jobs when I get out. I am wondering if anyone can direct me towards sites that have local law enforcement jobs. Also, the pros and cons in different sectors of law enforcement would be great. I'd love to hear from anyone and everyone. I'd also like to know what kind of schooling and background each sector looks for and how well my chances are at finding a job. I am originally from Massachusetts and would like to stay local or possible check out southern NH for law enforcement jobs. Please send me some input. Thanks. If you'd like to e-mail me instead of post a message, send it to [email protected]. I appreciate your time.


----------



## TripleSeven (Aug 28, 2004)

Mike,

You will be a vet so that will put you in good shape as far as gettin on in MA. The next civil service exam after the 2005 one will be in 2007. If you want to stay in the New England area, I would look into some southern NH depts such as Nashua, which is an excellent dept. Burlington, VT is always looking for people and with your Vet status you'd be in good shape with them too. I would reccomend enrolling at a local community college and work towards your associates degree in Criminal Justice. With Vet status and a degree, you'll be a top notch candidate. Good luck!


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2004)

Thanks for the FYI... I am already looking into getting an associates in not a bachelors in Criminal Justice when i get back... I should have enough time left in to at least push for my associates. Never really thought about Vermont, but it's worth a look... Anyone else with great info or suggestions, feel free to share them. -Mike


----------



## reno911_2004 (May 13, 2004)

Hey Mike, sounds like you will be back in Jan. of '06, which will be the year in between tests. Just to let you know, you should still be able to take the Civil Service test when you get back, as you'll have been active duty when they give the exam next April. Contact Mass. Human Resourses Division for further info on that. I know that because a good friend of mine returned from your neighborhood this past spring and did just that. Plus, Vet. preference is a great bonus once you're on the list. Good luck and be safe!


----------

